# what happened



## Gilraen Took (Apr 11, 2006)

The betta that was in my 20 gal. community tank died last night. And he only had the appearance of being ill for a couple of days. The night before last he had a little patch of no more than 5-7 brown-ish scales on his side. They were slightly swolen, but only barely. The next morning his entire back half was covered in them and he was having a Lot of trouble swimming. I looked on that disease site, yet I couldn't find anything that matched his symptoms... Any ideas


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I had a similar thing happen to my Betta, but a few of the scales turned whiteish. It wasn't ick though. The next day he'd lost all his color and died within a few hours. I have to wonder sometimes if it's just because of all the inbreeding they do to get the huge tails and pretty colors in bettas. They don't look like that in the wild, and it's probably like raising dogs or any animal. If the gene pool isn't large enough they start becoming extremely prone to disease and develop defects.

One qustion, though. Do you have tetras in your community tank?


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 11, 2006)

yeah, I have... lessee, a black neon 2 von rios a head light tail light and a glow light. A little mix, but the tank mini-crashed well before I put the betta in... Do you think that may have had something to do with it? I know for a bit some random fish in the tank was picking at his tail fin, but that only lasted for a week or so then it never happened again(it was definately him getting bitten at, not disease)


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Upon the surface, sounds like velvet.


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 11, 2006)

I thought that was contaigous though? None of my other fish have been ill. *shrugs* Don't know too much other than the occasional case of ich that I'd dealt with in the past


----------

